# Necks are swelling ! :)



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Pic of a wide buck starting to swell up from the Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing pasture this week during the Holden Roofing youth hunt..... We call him cartoon :walkingsm


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice farm deer.. looks like u have been growing him for a long time!! Im sure he is gonna be a blast to shoot! Always fun when you grow them yourself


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Holy 8 point batman. That's a dream deer for me. Keep em comin.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

chardog said:


> Nice farm deer.. looks like u have been growing him for a long time!! Im sure he is gonna be a blast to shoot! Always fun when you grow them yourself


Farm Deer ????? Not..:smile: We hunt on a lowfence lease... Not a deer farm... We just post pics of the ones in the center of the ranch that don't ever leave :biggrin:... Any way Thanks for the compliment.... :cheers: Here are a couple more from this week while hunting with the 2cool kiddos back to the swollen necks looks like the rut is fixing to kick off.... .... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

LBS said:


> Holy 8 point batman. That's a dream deer for me. Keep em comin.


 My self !!! My wife and one other hunter are the only people not shot out this season... She wanted to watch him one more year so be it :/.... What a fun hunt just watching this beautiful sucker.... Brett :cheers:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Yeah*



broadonrod said:


> My self !!! My wife and one other hunter are the only people not shot out this season... She wanted to watch him one more year so be it :/.... What a fun hunt just watching this beautiful sucker.... Brett :cheers:


I can only imagine! haha. Post some better pics of him when you get a chance. Big 8's get my blood flowin....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Shot out by Dec. 2nd......impressive!. I havent even made it down there yet!....


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What an 8!!! Wow!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brete said:


> Shot out by Dec. 2nd......impressive!. I havent even made it down there yet!....


 Well you better hurry my brother because they are fighting their horns off LOL.... I told my wife if she didn't shoot that deer I was going to hunt it with a bow sad3sm That didn't go over well LOL.... I am very proud of her... We have been shooting our best bucks at 9-10 years old and we figure he is 7 so she wanted to wait at least one more year.... He is one of the prettiest buck I have ever seen.... Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Excellent-Looking Bucks!...The one in the 4th pic., seems to have "Some of Everything".He is really impressive to me. Deer, like him, plus the others, is what it's all about..Get the Dust wiped off them Rattl'n Horns..."Rattle & They Will Come"*

*Thanks! for what you did with them Kids!.....:smile:.Mark*


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Farm Deer ????? Not..:smile: We hunt on a lowfence lease... Not a deer farm... We just post pics of the ones in the center of the ranch that don't ever leave :biggrin:... Any way Thanks for the compliment.... :cheers: Here are a couple more from this week while hunting with the 2cool kiddos back to the swollen necks looks like the rut is fixing to kick off.... .... Brett


Ohh a low fence.. well in that case it sounds like you got a serious challenge on your hands


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Looking great Brett! I'll give ya a holler soon! Good luck!
Brice


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

most excellent, your pics make me drool though! 

good luck! :cheers:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

WOW! great pix. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

extremely nice.....that wide eight is a Taliban deer






























the freakin BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW.......I'm jealous


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Come'on maaannnn.. You know how to upset me showing me those pics.. I've gotta wait till next week till I head down south... Hope it's not full blown till I get down there...:bounce:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Swollen Necks!!!!...........I think something swells in my jeans when I see these deer pics.......... just got back from E.Texas and the biggest buck I saw you couldnt fit a 2-liter in between his horns.....


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome deer as always, sir. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

nice bucks dude!!!!!!


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful buck Brett!

I am hoping to be back down this weekend. Hopefully this will be my lucky weekend!



Bob


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rag3 said:


> Beautiful buck Brett!
> 
> I am hoping to be back down this weekend. Hopefully this will be my lucky weekend!
> 
> Bob


Dotcom was out scouting for ya.... He sent me a couple of pics.... We will help ya find one!!!! Bring that youngster we still have some culls to wack!!!! see ya this weekend my brother.... Brett


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That one in the next to last picture looks like it's half Irish Elk. That dude is scary.

Way to grow the bucks!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Dang, heck of an eight!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Does dotcom take better pics?
Great animals broadonrod, good management and nice job keeping your cool with the loser early on in the thread:cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Again, just awesome deer lol.

TH


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Does dotcom take better pics?
> Great animals broadonrod, good management and nice job keeping your cool with the loser early on in the thread:cheers:


 Lol ... Ya he takes some great pics !!! These pics are pics of the pics off the the camera screen and from my phone LOL ... I will post some more good ones dotcom has taken but don't have his SD card with me... The pic of the really big one was my fault anyway I was just shaking that bad LOL







.... Brett


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome freaking deer!!!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

That 8 is just flipping, you've got to be kidding me WOW. Your wife has some steel gonads waiting for another year......Good luck


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Does dotcom take better pics?
> Great animals broadonrod, good management and nice job keeping your cool with the loser early on in the thread:cheers:


:dance: This Better LOL.... From dotcoms camera  :brew2: Brett


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

WOW!! That is just a gorgeous picture. Great capture and quality too!!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice pics! Double drop is next on my pile of bucks stack


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of early season pics dotcom took.. He has thousands and I cant wait to get our website up... Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Brett...You cracked me up, talking about "shaking" when you took the pic. of that big deer!!.....Man!..that's what it's all about...HaHa:rotfl:*

*I shake the same, now!, as I did 20 yrs. ago, when I see a real good one!.. S_ _ _!, I fell out of my chair, when I saw the pic..(Not!)..LOL*

*That's a good pic. of your deer, along with the others. Keep throwing "em out there!*

*..Mark*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> *Brett...You cracked me up, talking about "shaking" when you took the pic. of that big deer!!.....Man!..that's what it's all about...HaHa:rotfl:*
> 
> *I shake the same, now!, as I did 20 yrs. ago, when I see a real good one!.. S_ _ _!, I fell out of my chair, when I saw the pic..(Not!)..LOL*
> 
> ...


 Ya Mark I hear ya... The shaking is part of it.... When those kidds were hunting with me the other day it a wonder they hit anything I was shaking the hole blind LOL... You hit the nail on the head ...IF you don't get shook up over a big deer then you need to find something else to do....







Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Ya Mark I hear ya... The shaking is part of it.... When those kidds were hunting with me the other day it a wonder they hit anything I was shaking the hole blind LOL... You hit the nail on the head ...IF you don't get shook up over a big deer then you need to find something else to do....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"Amen", brother!!.... That's too funny!....Mark*


----------



## kerrdog (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Broadonrod,

Would love to see front view of that big 8. They always look better from back, but I bet this one is pretty dang impressive from front too. That's one of the most beautiful bucks I've ever seen. love to see big 8 pointers, and he's got it all. Mass, height, long beams, just awesome. He looks photo enhanced. Do you think he would go over 30"? Looks to me he would.

Anyway, thanks for sharing,
kerrdog


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

got any openings, awesome bucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Where do you think your ranch ranks among low fence ranches in Texas going by highest scoring bucks? Yall have to be near the top I would assume. I always enjoy your threads whether it be fishing or deer hunting. You mentioned a website, does that mean yall are getting into the guided deer hunting business?


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Nice pics Capt.. I was tagged out at the beginning of October. I'm ready to go fishing now. Hopefully, I will beat you guys to the swordy grounds haha.


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

lasancha said:


> Nice pics Capt.. I was tagged out at the beginning of October. I'm ready to go fishing now. Hopefully, I will beat you guys to the swordy grounds haha.


Much like your deer... in swordfishing we will give you a head start! at least a month  we are surprised you got a shot in-between all the American buffalo and zebra free ranging behind the buck... surely the owner of the high fence caged ranch you shot that!! ZOO.. made sure that the kudoo and the white Texas doll and muflon were clear from the shot... hate to see the price of a richochet kill shot.. anyways back to hunting deer between barb-wire fence (not much of that left)... We are posting about swollen necks... tickets to the zoo are still $8.. add your rifle for $18,000... you must be proud... figured for that price you would have posted a bigger exotic! calculating 9 years of patience and hard work youve got yourself a steal at the zoo... congrats! Now back to s Tx deer rut.. Can't wait to see what brett has to post 

Captshayne"dot cccoooommmmm"  at the camp fire! 
btw.. did that fit in the trunk of your wife's Mercedes.. did they skin it for you to bawana


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Dotcom what has gotten in to you!!!! This is a picture of an exotic buck that I think was killed in an enclosure in Columbus Tx by your house LOL............ Leave this poor kid alone he seems happy in the picture....... For your Christmas bonus I am going to call and book you a zebra hunt


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

ELOonline said:


> Much like your deer... in swordfishing we will give you a head start! at least a month  we are surprised you got a shot in-between all the American buffalo and zebra free ranging behind the buck... surely the owner of the high fence caged ranch you shot that!! ZOO.. made sure that the kudoo and the white Texas doll and muflon were clear from the shot... hate to see the price of a richochet kill shot.. anyways back to hunting deer between barb-wire fence (not much of that left)... We are posting about swollen necks... tickets to the zoo are still $8.. add your rifle for $18,000... you must be proud... figured for that price you would have posted a bigger exotic! calculating 9 years of patience and hard work youve got yourself a steal at the zoo... congrats! Now back to s Tx deer rut.. Can't wait to see what brett has to post
> 
> Captshayne"dot cccoooommmmm"  at the camp fire!
> btw.. did that fit in the trunk of your wife's Mercedes.. did they skin it for you to bawana


Hilarious! Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Dotcom what has gotten in to you!!!! This is a picture of an exotic buck that I think was killed in an enclosure in Columbus Tx by your house LOL............ Leave this poor kid alone he seems happy in the picture....... For your Christmas bonus I am going to call and book you a zebra hunt


Thanks for making me feel young again ole man, I love being called a kid.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

ELOonline said:


> Much like your deer... in swordfishing we will give you a head start! at least a month  we are surprised you got a shot in-between all the American buffalo and zebra free ranging behind the buck... surely the owner of the high fence caged ranch you shot that!! ZOO.. made sure that the kudoo and the white Texas doll and muflon were clear from the shot... hate to see the price of a richochet kill shot.. anyways back to hunting deer between barb-wire fence (not much of that left)... We are posting about swollen necks... tickets to the zoo are still $8.. add your rifle for $18,000... you must be proud... figured for that price you would have posted a bigger exotic! calculating 9 years of patience and hard work youve got yourself a steal at the zoo... congrats! Now back to s Tx deer rut.. Can't wait to see what brett has to post
> 
> Captshayne"dot cccoooommmmm"  at the camp fire!
> btw.. did that fit in the trunk of your wife's Mercedes.. did they skin it for you to bawana


Yo Shayne, what crawled up your butt? :biggrin:

Take it easy, bro. No need rain on his parade. Looks like a buck of a life time to me. I recall it scoring over 253". Studly.

Congrats to Lasancha, you, Brett and all the other hunters that a growing and shooting big deer. I am green with envy.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

kerrdog said:


> Hey Broadonrod,
> 
> Would love to see front view of that big 8. They always look better from back, but I bet this one is pretty dang impressive from front too.


Here ya go! He's aiiiight. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow! That is a breathtaking deer. I would have much rather taken him than the 180 with the extra beam.

Very nice partially high fenced deer!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> Yo Shayne, what crawled up your butt? :biggrin:
> 
> Take it easy, bro. No need rain on his parade. Looks like a buck of a life time to me. I recall it scoring over 253". Studly.
> 
> ...


Few styrofoam cups around the camp fire and BOOM !!!! LOL No High Jacking with high fence deer please LOL...See ya on the sword grounds bro....*Nice buck !!!!!* All in fun my brother... Get tight sucka !!!!


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

unreal 8 point, yall need to whack him


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

That 8 will give this 8 a run for it's money.

Brett, if I get on, can I hunt that one?????


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Game On said:


> unreal 8 point, yall need to whack him


He is hard to watch LOL... We are giving him another year or 2... That sucker is a hart attack when he steps out... We have a couple like him just not quite as wide... Looking forward to seeing what he does with a good rain year.... :clover: Fingers crossed







.... My wife decided to pass him this season and he is at her blind so I guess he gets to run the roost at that stand another rut wich is fine with me







....


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that, after a summer as bad as it was, I would probably leave him too, he could explode with a good year.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> That 8 will give this 8 a run for it's money.
> 
> Brett, if I get on, can I hunt that one?????


Got this one in mind for you Brandon..


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Got this one in mind for you Brandon..


Did you sneak on to my place to take that pic???


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Got this one in mind for you Brandon..


Hahahaha- Funny


----------

